# exterior use for kilz original



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There are far better. 
To start with, get a zinsser product.
And have it say exterior.
What are you priming, raw wood, painted wood? siding?

Just noticed you said original- which is their oil. I think it is just an interior product. But it would say.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Kilz to me is like using milk to try and prime. I've had 0 luck with it covering or sealing even the slightest stains or feathered out old paint.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

... joe- this is the oil...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I know KILZ gets bashed on here a lot, but it does have its' uses. I think it is fine as a minor stain blocking agent.......i.e. water stains on ceilings.......but not so good at hiding pine knots or even crayon marks on walls. I have used it with GREAT success as a primer on cabinets that have poly on them and are going to be painted. It's "stickability" is very good. And, for the record, I am talking about the oil-based KILZ.......never had any luck with the water based version. And, to answer the OP's question, NO, I would not use it for exterior use.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I know KILZ gets bashed on here a lot, but it does have its' uses. I think it is fine as a minor stain blocking agent.......i.e. water stains on ceilings.......but not so good at hiding pine knots or even crayon marks on walls. I have used it with GREAT success as a primer on cabinets that have poly on them and are going to be painted. It's "stickability" is very good. And, for the record, I am talking about the oil-based KILZ.......never had any luck with the water based version. And, to answer the OP's question, NO, I would not use it for exterior use.


I am among the first to send up a red flag when I hear KILZ is being used but the first thing that comes to mind is the waterbased product which is worthless. The oil is alright and the rattle cans can even come in handy in a pinch.

There are better products out there like just about anything in the Zinsser line, Ben Moore Fresh Start---oil or waterbased---etc. And of course I think self-etching metal primers a good idea for gutters, metal window frames, metal roof vents and flashing and such things but certainly used high bond ones also.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

*Where to Use *
KILZ® ORIGINAL blocks most stains including water, smoke, tannin, ink, pencil, felt marker and grease, and seals pet and smoke odors.* Use on interior surfaces* including wood, drywall, plaster, paneling, wallpaper, masonry, brick, painted metal and properly prepared glossy surfaces.† KILZ ORIGINAL is not recommended on flooring.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

serge2000 said:


> can you use kilz original primer on exterior wood


 
CAN you? by all means but it is not labled for exterior use, read the can


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

People still ask for permission, even if the label instructions say otherwise....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Will22 said:


> People still ask for permission, even if the label instructions say otherwise....


 
Well, I gave him(her) permission:wink:


----------

